# TV-Hintergrund Beleuchtung



## Apfelmist (7. Juli 2010)

Habe von einem Kumpel ein Beleuchtungs Kit erhalten, bin total begeistert. Kann nun bequeme vom Sofa aus mit einer Fernbedienung alles steuern. Sehr viele Farbmöglichkeiten einstellbar und auch programmierbar. Was will man mehr. Wie habt ihr eure TV/HiFi Komponenten beleuchtet ?

Früher hatte ich meinen PC gemoddet mit Kathoden ect. heut zu tage pimpt man sein TV hehe


----------



## Raz3r (7. Juli 2010)

Frage: Das ist aber nicht wie Ambilight wo sich die Beleuchtung zum Bild verändert oder?


----------



## Apfelmist (7. Juli 2010)

Hi, nein ist es nicht. Ist aber auch logisch da Philips dadrauf ein Patent hat    Sonst würde jeder Ambilight machen. So kann Philips ein heidens Geld dafür verlangen. Ich habe nach einer Hintergrundbeleuchtung gesucht, wollte aber nicht soviel ausgeben. Daher habe ich einen Samsung TV und ein Backlight nun drann. Reicht ja vollkommen wie man sehen kann. Werde mir aber noch zwei weitere Röhren kaufen, das Set kann man um bis zu 6 Röhren erweitern.


----------



## MetallSimon (7. Juli 2010)

Apfelmist schrieb:


> Hi, nein ist es nicht. Ist aber auch logisch da Philips dadrauf ein Patent hat    Sonst würde jeder Ambilight machen. So kann Philips ein heidens Geld dafür verlangen. Ich habe nach einer Hintergrundbeleuchtung gesucht, wollte aber nicht soviel ausgeben. Daher habe ich einen Samsung TV und ein Backlight nun drann. Reicht ja vollkommen wie man sehen kann. Werde mir aber noch zwei weitere Röhren kaufen, das Set kann man um bis zu 6 Röhren erweitern.


hier gibts auch sowas snimport - Videocontroller


----------



## nfsgame (7. Juli 2010)

Leider nur Composite .
rebel4life hat glaub ich mal sowas gebaut mit USB-Anschluss, oder lieg ich da flasch?


----------



## Apfelmist (7. Juli 2010)

229.-€ und dann das Signal durch Scart RGB erfassen, das ist übel ...
Wir leben in HD Zeiten 

Das Set was ich bekommen habe soll laut meinem Kumpel unter 30.-Euro kosten.


----------



## Elkgrin (7. Juli 2010)

Hinter meinem TV steht relativ unsichtbar einfach eine normale Energiesparlampe  Buntes Licht oder gar das Ambilight kann ich nicht ausstehen.


----------



## Apfelmist (7. Juli 2010)

JA habe mittlerweile auch Weiss als mein Favorite eingestellt. Ist Abends sehr schön angenehm. Manchmal ist Rot aber auch sehr Stimmungsvoll wenn meine Freundin kommt


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (8. Juli 2010)

Apfelmist schrieb:


> 229.-€ und dann das Signal durch Scart RGB erfassen, das ist übel ...
> Wir leben in HD Zeiten
> 
> Das Set was ich bekommen habe soll laut meinem Kumpel unter 30.-Euro kosten.




neu? hast du mir vieleicht nen link wos das zu kaufen gibt


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (8. Juli 2010)

Hier hab ich etwas gefunden. 
Hama TV-Relax Hintergrundbeleuchtung - Google Produktsuche


----------



## Apfelmist (9. Juli 2010)

Das was ich bekommen habe ist von Revoltec und nicht von Hama. Das von Hama sieht ein bissel komisch aus.


----------



## rebel4life (9. Juli 2010)

Ja, ich hab was nettes mit USB, man braucht jedoch nen PC dafür, an nem Fernseher geht das direkt nicht, da kann man dann höchstens wenn man noch per Scart auf diesen geht aus diesem Signal die Farbwerte abgreifen und dann ein Licht für den ganzen Bildinhalt machen, mehr geht dann aber auch ohne großen Aufwand nicht.

Diese Leisten mit Fernbedienung wären mir zu doof - wenn ne dunkle Stelle im Film ist, dann leuchten die volle Pulle, bei mir gehen die LEDs dann sogar fast aus, je nachdem wie ich es einstell.

Edit: Von VGA kann man es auch gut abgreifen.


----------



## Apfelmist (9. Juli 2010)

Ich denke eher das der größte Teil eine einfach Lösung will wie ich. Mit PC und fummelkramm an Leitungen ist was für Profis. Und TV mit ner schönen weissen beleuchtung von hinten ist genial. Gerade bei schönen Horror Filmen


----------



## doceddy (11. Juli 2010)

Ich benutze die Ikea Dioder. Habe die blaue Version. Man kann aber auch bunte kaufen und zwischen 7 verschiedenen Farben wählen. Hat einen Schalter und normalen Netzstecker 
Kosten zwar ~ 50€, aber halten extrem lange und man kann sogar ein Stück abschneiden, falls sie zu lang sind.


----------



## »EraZeR« (11. Juli 2010)

Ich lasse den Bereich hinter dem Fernseher einfach von 2 Leuchten indirekt beleuchten. Ist normales weißes Licht. Mir wäre eine Farbe viel zu grell und es passt ja in fast jeder Szene nicht zum gezeigten Bild (Außer vielleicht Fußball, also Grün)


----------



## Stormbringer (11. Juli 2010)

Apfelmist schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr eure TV/HiFi Komponenten beleuchtet ?




gar nicht. wozu soll das gut sein? das lenkt nur vom bild ab bzw. bringt bei einem beamer nur unnötige lichtquellen in den raum.
fazit: das ist völliger humbug.


----------



## FatBoo (11. Juli 2010)

Dieses "Möchtegern"-Ambilight ist für den Bildinhalt des TVs alles andere als zuträglich. Nur in der Original-Form (also in einem Philips-TV) kann es das Bild sinnvoll unterstützen.
Beispiel: 
Roter Bildinhalt blaue Beleuchtung -> grässlich
direkt danach brauner Bildinhalt -> lila/pink Beleuchung -> würgereiz

Bei einer vom Bildinhalt gesteuerten Beleuchtung kommen solche Fauxpas nicht vor, bei den Billig-Lösungen schon.

Wenn ein Licht hinter/neben dem TV, dann ganz schlichtes weiß-gelb. Rest ist Kinderdisco...

Wer Ambilight will, soll Philips kaufen!


----------



## rebel4life (11. Juli 2010)

Dass das nur von Philipps geht ist Schmarren.


----------



## FatBoo (11. Juli 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Dass das nur von Philipps geht ist Schmarren.



Welcher Hersteller bietet denn noch bild-basierendes Hintergrundlicht für Flachbild-TVs an?

Da bin ich mal gespannt...

Nachrüst-Lösungen ist mir noch keine untergekommen!


----------



## rebel4life (12. Juli 2010)

Das Atmolight kommt recht gut ran, mit den neusten Softwareversionen ist es sogar recht gut und auch viel feiner als mit den früheren, dann kommt es auch noch darauf an, wieviel Platinen man baut.

Man kann mit 4 Platinen 16 einzelne Zonen erzeugen und das ist schon nich schlecht.

Bei Philipps bekommt man nur max. 4 Zonen mit vieleicht ein paar Subzonen.

Da Philipps die Ansteuerung patentiert hat, können andere Hersteller nicht einfach mal so LEDs hinsetzen, denn für die wäre die Ansteuerung wie bei Philipps zwar leicht, aber sie dürfen es nicht nehmen.


----------



## FatBoo (12. Juli 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Das Atmolight kommt recht gut ran, mit den neusten Softwareversionen ist es sogar recht gut und auch viel feiner als mit den früheren, dann kommt es auch noch darauf an, wieviel Platinen man baut.
> 
> Man kann mit 4 Platinen 16 einzelne Zonen erzeugen und das ist schon nich schlecht.
> 
> ...



Gutes Projekt, aber nicht mal ansatzweise konkurrenzfähig, weil für Endverbraucher (noch???) vollkommen ungeeignet.

Ergo immer noch kein Ambilight-Nachrüstkit in Sicht!

Philips mit einem "p"


----------



## rebel4life (12. Juli 2010)

Es ist auch für den Bastler und nicht den Endanwender, wobei man die Platinen auch fertig mit Gehäuse kaufen kann, aber das ist dann richtig teuer, naja, ich habs mir selber gebaut und es ist gut.

Habs am PC Monitor für Filme, es zielt auch gar nicht auf den Endkundenmarkt ab, der Endkunde will es einfach, da kann er ruhig das von Philips nehmen, aber mir wäre es da zu teuer pro Leiste 100€ oder 200€ oder wieviel die wollen Aufpreis zu zahlen.


----------



## FatBoo (12. Juli 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Es ist auch für den Bastler und nicht den Endanwender, wobei man die Platinen auch fertig mit Gehäuse kaufen kann, aber das ist dann richtig teuer, naja, ich habs mir selber gebaut und es ist gut.
> 
> Habs am PC Monitor für Filme, es zielt auch gar nicht auf den Endkundenmarkt ab, der Endkunde will es einfach, da kann er ruhig das von Philips nehmen, aber mir wäre es da zu teuer pro Leiste 100€ oder 200€ oder wieviel die wollen Aufpreis zu zahlen.



Tja, entweder man will Ambilight und legt die Scheine auf den Tisch, oder man lässt's bleiben.

Klingt doof, ist aber so. 

Bei der Nachrüst-Lösung mit Atmolight wird man auch nicht allzu günstig davon kommen (?) und hat dann halt auch noch den "Bastel-Aufwand" bis alles einwandfrei läuft.

Sonst gibts keine sinnvolle Alternative.

Die Ikea-Dinger hinterm TV zeugen einfach von wenig ausgeprägtem Gespür für ein gutes Bild.
"Normales" Licht ist für Leute, die nicht in völliger Dunkelheit gucken wollen einfach das beste. Da geht man in den Ikea und holt sich statt der Kinderdisco so eine kleine Pergament-Lampe - fertig.


----------



## Apfelmist (12. Juli 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> gar nicht. wozu soll das gut sein? das lenkt nur vom bild ab bzw. bringt bei einem beamer nur unnötige lichtquellen in den raum.
> fazit: das ist völliger humbug.


 

Jeder wie er es mag ....


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich Filme gucke, ist alles blau beleuchtet, das Licht kommt von den CCFLs im PC. Ich finde, das sieht gut aus. Besser als komplett dunkel. Normales Licht zum Filme gucken geht ja mal gar nicht, das zerstört die ganze Stimmung.


----------



## FatBoo (12. Juli 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Wenn ich Filme gucke, ist alles blau beleuchtet, das Licht kommt von den CCFLs im PC. Ich finde, das sieht gut aus. Besser als komplett dunkel. Normales Licht zum Filme gucken geht ja mal gar nicht, das zerstört die ganze Stimmung.



XDDD Natürlich keine 75W Deckenlampe 

Mit "normales" Licht meine ich weiß-gelbes Licht. Eine 7W Energiesparlampe reicht da vollkommen aus.

Einfach ein warmes, gemütliches Licht, in Form einer kleinen Lampe, kein Fluter oä.


----------



## Apfelmist (12. Juli 2010)

Habe mal den Verbrauch gemessen. Bei weißen Licht, also richtiges weiß verbraucht das gerade mal 2,4 Watt  wow .... 

Dieses Engeriesparlampen vanila-gelb geht garnicht ...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. Juli 2010)

FatBoo schrieb:


> XDDD Natürlich keine 75W Deckenlampe


Ich habe hier eine 36W Leuchtstoffröhre, noch heller. 



> Mit "normales" Licht meine ich weiß-gelbes Licht.


Schon klar. Aber farbiges Licht finde ich schöner/cooler/gechillter.



> Eine 7W Energiesparlampe reicht da vollkommen aus.


7W wären mir zum Filme gucken zu hell.



FatBoo schrieb:


> Einfach ein warmes, gemütliches Licht


So  schön und gemütlich finde ich Energiesparlampen-Licht nicht. Dem Licht  fehlt einfach etwas. Dann doch lieber Halogenlampen. Oder eben gleich  farbige CCFLs oder LEDs.
Als Alltags-Licht, also nicht zum Chillen/Filme gucken, finde ich Energiespar-/Leuchtstoff-Licht übrigens OK.


----------



## FatBoo (12. Juli 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe hier eine 36W Leuchtstoffröhre, noch heller.
> 
> Schon klar. Aber farbiges Licht finde ich schöner/cooler/gechillter.
> 
> ...



Röhren gehen GAR nicht, die geben entweder ein Geräusch von sich oder flimmern. So richtiges "Kopfweh-Licht" -  mag ich überhaupt nicht.

Farbiges Licht finde ich halt doof, weil es selten wirklich zum Bildinhalt passt, wie schon geschrieben. Gut, beim Fußball kann man die ganze Zeit grün lassen, aber beim einem Film...

Die Energiesparlampen haben sich total gemausert. Gibts mittlerweile in vielen Farbtönen, da ist für jeden ein angenehmer dabei. Die 7W-Birnen vom Ikea sind übrigens überraschend gut. Brauchen zwar ein paar Sekunden bis die Leuchtkraft da ist, aber für so ne Stehlampe ist das ja kein Problem 

Die typischen "Energiesparlampen sind doof"-Vorurteile lassen sich halt nicht so einfach aus der Welt schaffen. Zumindest, wenn man mal vom Quecksilber-Gehalt absieht.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. Juli 2010)

FatBoo schrieb:


> Röhren gehen GAR nicht, die geben entweder ein Geräusch von sich oder flimmern. So richtiges "Kopfweh-Licht" -  mag ich überhaupt nicht.


Es kommt darauf an, ob die Röhre mit einem konventionellen oder elektronischen Vorschaltgerät betrieben wird.
Das konventionelle ist eine Drossel (Spule) und arbeitet mit den 50 Hz vom Stromnetz, dementsprechend gibt es ein 50-Hz-Brummen und die Lampe blitzt 100x pro Sekunde auf. Stört mich aber überhaupt nicht, ich nehme das Flimmern nicht wahr und bin ich sehr tolerant gegenüber jeglicher Form von Lärm.
Elektronische Vorschaltgeräte arbeiten mit einer viel höheren Frequenz, das Spulenbrummen liegt in einem unhörbaren Frequenzbereich und ist wegen der kleineren Spule sowieso viel leiser und das Flimmern merkt man bei dieser Frequenz auch nicht mehr. Dann trifft das, was du schreibst, nicht zu.



> Farbiges Licht finde ich halt doof, weil es selten wirklich zum Bildinhalt passt


Der Selbstbau-Ambilight-Ersatz hat dasselbe Problem, weil man die Farbe manuell einstellen muss. Du kannst auch verschiedenfarbige LED-Scheinwerfer unterschiedlich dimmen und so die Farbe einstellen.
Ich finde die blaue Grundbeleuchtung immer gut, egal was auf dem Bildschirm angezeigt wird. Licht hinter dem Fernseher/Monitor brauche ich aber nicht unbedingt.



> Brauchen zwar ein paar Sekunden bis die Leuchtkraft da ist


LSRs sind nach ca. 1/2sec an und dann sofort hell. Das ist gut, wenn man schnell/kurz Licht braucht und dann nicht mit minderwertigem Licht auskommen will.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Juli 2010)

@Jever: Es sind keine 50Hz , du hast zwei Phasen, also sinds in dem Fall 100Hz  (du schriebst ja auch selber von 100x Schwankungen ).


----------



## rebel4life (13. Juli 2010)

Blödsinn, es ist eine Phase, davon gibt es im Privathaushalt in der Regel 3 und jede ist um 120° phasenverschoben.

100Hz hat man nur hinter nem Brückengleichrichter, dieser führt eine Frequenzverdopplung durch.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Juli 2010)

Ok, dann hab ich da was verdreht. Sorry für den Geistigen Dünnschiss *duckundweg*.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. Juli 2010)

50 Hz heißt, dass du jede Sekunde 50 Zyklen aus einer +- und einer -+ Polung hast. Es gibt also 100 Umpolungen pro Sekunde. Deswegen blitzt die LSR im europäischen Stromnetz 100x/Sekunde auf (in Amerika 120x).


----------



## FatBoo (13. Juli 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Es kommt darauf an, ob die Röhre mit einem konventionellen oder elektronischen Vorschaltgerät betrieben wird.
> Das konventionelle ist eine Drossel (Spule) und arbeitet mit den 50 Hz vom Stromnetz, dementsprechend gibt es ein 50-Hz-Brummen und die Lampe blitzt 100x pro Sekunde auf. Stört mich aber überhaupt nicht, ich nehme das Flimmern nicht wahr und bin ich sehr tolerant gegenüber jeglicher Form von Lärm.
> Elektronische Vorschaltgeräte arbeiten mit einer viel höheren Frequenz, das Spulenbrummen liegt in einem unhörbaren Frequenzbereich und ist wegen der kleineren Spule sowieso viel leiser und das Flimmern merkt man bei dieser Frequenz auch nicht mehr. Dann trifft das, was du schreibst, nicht zu.



Und ich bin sehr intolerant gegenüber Geräuschen 
Flimmern nehme ich leider oftmals wahr. Manchmal mehr, manchmal weniger...



> Der Selbstbau-Ambilight-Ersatz hat dasselbe Problem, weil man die Farbe manuell einstellen muss. Du kannst auch verschiedenfarbige LED-Scheinwerfer unterschiedlich dimmen und so die Farbe einstellen.
> Ich finde die blaue Grundbeleuchtung immer gut, egal was auf dem Bildschirm angezeigt wird. Licht hinter dem Fernseher/Monitor brauche ich aber nicht unbedingt.



Um das gehts ja hier. Idealerweise passt sich das Licht dem Bildinhalt an, wenn nicht, kommt es zu total unpassenden Farbkombinationen.
Bevor ich mir dann solche Sachen ansehe, nehme ich lieber ein neutrales Licht dazu.
Da braucht man nicht den TV sorgfältig einzustellen, wenn das Umgebungslicht ständig wechselt.



> LSRs sind nach ca. 1/2sec an und dann sofort hell. Das ist gut, wenn man schnell/kurz Licht braucht und dann nicht mit minderwertigem Licht auskommen will.



Das Ding in meiner Garage braucht manchmal ~30s - sollte mal ausgetauscht werden 
Da bin ich schon wieder draußen, bis die an ist^^ 

Naja, egal hat ja jetzt jeder seinen Senf zu dem Thema gegeben.

Für Leute, die viel Wert auf das Bild legen ("Videophile" XD) kommt außer neutraler und bildinhaltgesteuerter Beleuchtung nichts in Frage. Wer in der Hinsicht sehr tolerant ist (warum auch immer), der soll ich meinetwegen ne Disko in den TV basteln - Wems gefällt.


----------

